# i recovered



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

ive had it for 18 months and i started recovering 9 months ago. i didnt go out i just stayed home everyday.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

cris24333 said:


> ive had it for 18 months and i started recovering 9 months ago. i didnt go out i just stayed home everyday. you can delete me account


So your not even going to bother telling everyone how you recovered??


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

get enough sleep. probably stay away from stress cuz i just stayed home. take multivitamin too. the meds i took didnt really help. good luck


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

cris24333 said:


> get enough sleep. probably stay away from stress cuz i just stayed home. take multivitamin too. the meds i took didnt really help. good luck


So your advice would be just to rest?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

That's great that you recovered and everything, but your little post for recovery is kind of effortless.

I dunno, if I recovered I would make a pretty damn good post about everything I did to help others.


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

i got anxiety at skool so i dropped out now im getting tutored ill probably go back soon im. on an antidepressent too.
it took a long time for it to go away


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to go on meds, either im really going crazy or my anxiety is just outrageous


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

You were on celexa, did you see any good?


----------

